# AOKP MILESTONE 5?



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

I WANT TO ROOT AND GET A GOOD ICS ROM THAT'S STABLE ENOUGH 2 USE DAILY ON MY INC2
IS AOKP MILESTONE 5 GOOD ENOUGH??
Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

CM9 is much more stable than AOKP right now. If you are going to install AOKP, install build 36.
By the way, I do believe the caps lock key is to the left of the A key.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

what bugs are in build 36 do u no

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

random hotboots, panoramic, 720p video recording, multitouch issues, temple run does not work, a few more


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

What u mean multitouch issues??

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Same issues that used to be in CM9 a while ago, such as when you press one letter on the keyboard really quickly then press the next, it presses the letter inbetween the 2 and/or lags out.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Have they fixed that in cm9

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

AOKPxFR3AK said:


> Have they fixed that in cm9
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


Yes


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll go with that instead then... WHEN I GET MY PHONE ROOTED

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

